
The Great College Loan Swindle (2017) - paulpauper
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/the-great-college-loan-swindle-124484/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15624565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15624565)

